# Conventional steeping VS fast steeping



## Marzuq (14/10/14)

howsit guys. so i have had the time to sample 2 bottles of identicle juice. steeped and vaped

conventional steeping : 5 weeks in a cupboard. bottle was sealed and not opened until i vaped it
fast steep method 4 rounds of the following. boiling cup of water. submerge the bottle and let it lay for 90 mins.

what i found is this:
conventional steeping provides a much harsher throat hit. bare in mind i vape at 6mg nic. the nic effect seems much stronger with this method. after 5 weeks the flavours are still a bit subtle. using vm4 for my test... the caramel tone is very slight. the tobacco tone seems missing altogether

fast steeping gave me this: there is a definite deterioration of nicotine. the throat his is much less. id say almost half as harsh as the conventional steeping method. with vm4 the caramel tone is the more pronounced. very sweet but not too sweet. their is a hint of tobacco in using this method. the flavour blend in this method is better in my opinion

so from above you can see that heating the juice will affect both flavour and nic hit.
was interesting to do this test. was mainly to settle my own curiosity about which method works better or if they are the same. but hopefully it answers some questions you guys may have

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 4


----------



## kimbo (14/10/14)

Did the boiling water not kill the nic?


----------



## Marzuq (14/10/14)

kimbo said:


> Did the boiling water not kill the nic?



it didnt kill the nic but definitely makes it weaker. throat hit not as harsh as conventional steeping


----------



## Gazzacpt (14/10/14)

Ja eliquid should not be heated to more than 40 degrees C. Nic starts to oxidize over 50 degrees I think. I normally use hot tap water.


----------



## Marzuq (14/10/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> Ja eliquid should not be heated to more than 40 degrees C. Nic starts to oxidize over 50 degrees I think. I normally use hot tap water.



i have tried hot tap water before but the repetitions of the process is pretty much doubled to get the same effect


----------



## Paulie (14/10/14)

lol just curious but has anyone ever tried using a washing machine? hahaha

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Marzuq (14/10/14)

paulph201 said:


> lol just curious but has anyone ever tried using a washing machine? hahaha



lol nooit!!!
risk of losing a juice and someone wanting to kill me for having juice all over the inside of the washing machine... ill pass


----------



## Gazzacpt (14/10/14)

paulph201 said:


> lol just curious but has anyone ever tried using a washing machine? hahaha


Or tumble dryer


----------



## Marzuq (14/10/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> Or tumble dryer


tumble dryer gets quite hot doesnt it?
plastic heated up moving around inside a tub seems like a recipe for spillage

but if someone is wiling to try and post pics of results i wont be stopping you


----------



## zadiac (14/10/14)

Why not try the best of both worlds? Conventional for 2 weeks and then 2 processes of quick steep. Nothing to lose. Might just get the juice just right


----------

